# What's the difference between a vivarium...



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

vivarium, terrarium and faunarium? Thanks


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Good question. These terms can get confusing

Vivarium-Enclosure for keeping land animals in.

Terrarium-A land based exhibit-either animals or plants.

Faunarium-*Plastic* tanks made for keeping small animals in.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Vivarium - used for keeping larger reptiles in which do not require a water-filled enclosure or high humidity.

Terrarium - Similar to a vivarium but are generally made from glass/perspex/plastic. Used for animals who need higher humidity. Good for frogs etc and suitable to keep living plants inside.

Faunarium - Made from plastic, they tend to be quite small, most have air holes already in them and are mainly used for smaller/younger reptiles.

If you google each in the 'images' part of google you can see what they look like too : victory:


----------

